# This Game, I'm Tellin' Ya.



## koopasta (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm currently level 41. I've been trying to get Octavian for ages. Whenever I started playing, I told myself that Muffy and Octavian were the two villagers I was definitely going to have in my campsite. I got Muffy relatively early, but I'm struggling to get Octavian and I'm really getting annoyed. It makes me almost want to quit playing, tbh.


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the game unlocks villagers in 'tiers', so you have to unlock all of the animals from one tier before you start to unlock the next. According to this list here (you might have to scroll down a bit loool), Octavian is in one of the later tiers so it might be a while before you get him. :/

I'll admit, i'm not a huge fan of how this set up is either. I really wanted Fauna particularly, but it took me ages to get her because of her high tier! It can make it quite difficult to get the ones you want which is annoying .-. I hope you get Octavian soon though!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Sep 25, 2018)

I feel for new players because I feel like I had it easy. If you started playing at the start and played a lot you just get all of the animals as they get added because your level is high enough. Thank goodness I don’t have to wait for my favourite who is arriving soon. 

Spoiler 



Alice is coming!!! 

I love her even more than Ch?vre.


----------



## biker (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm seeing all you guys having trouble to get villagers, I didn't know it could be random, I never had any problems with this. I guess I got Octavian when I was level 10, I'm 98 nowadays.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Sep 25, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I feel for new players because I feel like I had it easy. If you started playing at the start and played a lot you just get all of the animals as they get added because your level is high enough. Thank goodness I don’t have to wait for my favourite who is arriving soon.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree Angel. I started a month late, but I played hard and I think I caught up fairly quickly. I am a level 126 now, and I've never experienced waiting on a villager. It must be very frustrating to know that one of your favorite villagers is technically in the game, but you are unable to access it. The best way I can think of to help people level is to invite villagers of the same type into your camp with the matching amenity, and they will level pretty quickly. Also, we now get 3 silver treat tins for finishing the daily goals. Get those goals done and use those treats on your villagers. I am currently focusing on getting all of my villagers to level 20, because they level slower the higher you get, so maybe focus on getting all of your villagers to level 10 then keep bumping it up higher, and you will level much faster. Finally, don't forget to use those calling cards! Sort your villagers by level, and start calling the lower level villagers to the various areas around your campground to fulfill requests for them each time you do a rotation. That should help a bit with leveling faster, and ultimately unlocking more of the villagers you guys want. Good luck with getting your favorites!!


----------



## Neechan (Sep 30, 2018)

I think all villagers are unlocked at Lvl 75


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 1, 2018)

Good luck, you'll get them all eventually.

I've been wanting Kidd since he was added to the game, luckily I got him yesterday at level 19 and I was so overjoyed.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 17, 2018)

Level 55, no Octavian. I went online and counted the animals in his tier that I don't have... On my next level up, I'll have a 1 in 15 chance of getting Octavian.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Oct 18, 2018)

Neechan said:


> I think all villagers are unlocked at Lvl 75



I hope this is true. I'm at 72 right now and still getting new villagers. I started PC before the release, but stopped playing for weeks/months a few times and just now fell behind. I'm not used to waiting for characters. At least all of the silver treats are making it a lot easier to level up more quickly!


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 18, 2018)

I don't think it was level 75 that unlocked all villagers for me. I think it was actually something like level 78 but I do remember it not actually being 75 when I was expecting it to be. XD I think I'm on level 83 now.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 19, 2018)

I just leveled up and got Tucker... At least now I have a 1-in-14 chance of getting Octavian, I suppose.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 22, 2018)

Not Octavian, but I finally unlocked Julian! Now I have a 1-in-13 chance of getting Octavian, I suppose.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 22, 2018)

Unfortunately, I unlocked Angus this level-up, but now I have a 1-in-12 chance of getting Octavian, at least.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 25, 2018)

Now I have a 1-in-11 chance... With my luck, Octavian is going to be the last villager in his tier that I unlock.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 27, 2018)

I've leveled up tonight and haven't unlocked Octavian. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## boring (Nov 1, 2018)

I understand the struggle, and by the looks of it you're getting tired, hope you get him eventually!


----------



## koopasta (Nov 1, 2018)

Welp, no Octavian again. My next level-up is a 14.3 chance, at least.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 2, 2018)

Good lord, why me? I forgot about cheri... So i still have the same chances of getting octavian my next level-up


----------



## koopasta (Nov 4, 2018)

No Octavian again. If my calculations are correct, my next chance of getting him would be a 16.7 percent chance. Still pretty low, like my enthusiasm for this game right now.


----------



## esweeeny (Nov 5, 2018)

I wish there was a way we could give villagers to each in other in Pocket Camp! >_<


----------



## koopasta (Nov 7, 2018)

Seriously?! I need five villagers left, which means I have a 20 percent chance...


----------



## koopasta (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, I didn't unlock Octavian, but I unlocked Marshal! I have four villagers left in this tier... So at least I have a 25 percent chance of getting Octavian next level...


----------



## koopasta (Nov 10, 2018)

I got him! I finally got him! Yes!


----------

